# Gizmo w/Inefficient Speakers



## ChrisJam (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm tempted by the Gizmo sale. How would it do, though, with inefficient speakers like the av123 ELT525Ms (83 dB)?

I'd probably use the set-up in a fairly large bedroom, being converted into an office. It's maybe 15' x 20' x 8' (It's in another state, and I can't measure right now.) 

EDIT: Uh--I don't know. I'm thinking it's bigger than I stated, because the small office I'm in now is 15 x 12, and the other room is much bigger. Max, though, would be 20' x 25' x 8'. There's a door, and if it's open then there's a short hall leading to closets and a bathroom. That hall has doors going to another room and to a long hallway. Most of the time all the doors would be open.

I'd run an x-sub, too. The small monitors would play sound from a desktop computer and maybe a laptop/iPad. I'd want to fill the room with sound, if desired, so it could still get loud sometimes if I'm working at a table on the other side of the room.

I have another pair of monitors I could use, but I might lend them to a friend for a while. So could a Gizmo power the 525Ms the way I'd want it to?

Thanks
Chris


----------



## Mep (Jan 28, 2009)

You won't suffer hearing loss but you will hear music. Those speakers get plenty load with the gimzo at near field.


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

Nearfield you don't need much power...

1 W power @ 1m with 83 db sens speakers = 83 decibles

If you are at 20 ft, the Gizmo may underwhelm you, but you didn't state what dB rating you were trying to hit.

There is a good thread on AVS explaining all of this that I'll link to if I get a chance.

Mike


----------



## ChrisJam (Jan 31, 2009)

Mike_TX said:


> There is a good thread on AVS explaining all of this that I'll link to if I get a chance.


No need, I understand the basics, but thanks.  I'll order a Gizmo. If the ELT 525Ms don't do what I want, I can put up an older pair of monitors that are more efficient. They won't match the x-sub, but no big deal for where I want the system.

Chris


----------



## Ray3 (Feb 4, 2008)

The combination of Gizmo/525s should be fine. Way back when we first introduced the Gizmo, this exact combo package was offered for sale and purchasers seemed to be happy with it. 

I actually had the package (no longer have the Gizmo) and was pleased with it.


----------



## ChrisJam (Jan 31, 2009)

*Got it*

My Gizmo arrived. I plugged it in, and I see why there are so many comments about the blinking and a bright display. I can also see why there are comments on the thin bare wire holes going from the Gizmo's speaker posts to the speakers. I can work with these and they aren't biggies for me. 

But if the Gizmo v2 comes out, these issues should be addressed. Just a friendly FYI to Chase. 

I haven't decided where to put it. I might make it part of a new computer sound system in my main office, linked to the ELT 525Ms and an x-sub.

But maybe I'll put it somewhere else. 

I haven't had time to hook it up to speakers, and won't have time till about mid-to-late December.


Chris


----------



## WesM228 (Jul 23, 2010)

It would be nice if it was another color too. That silver metallic is just ugly IMO. I'd have bought one already if it was a solid color. The rosewood top is awesome though!


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*Amps and history...*



ChrisJam said:


> My Gizmo arrived. I plugged it in, and I see why there are so many comments about the blinking and a bright display. I can also see why there are comments on the thin bare wire holes going from the Gizmo's speaker posts to the speakers. I can work with these and they aren't biggies for me.
> 
> But if the Gizmo v2 comes out, these issues should be addressed. Just a friendly FYI to Chase.
> 
> ...





WesM228 said:


> It would be nice if it was another color too. That silver metallic is just ugly IMO. I'd have bought one already if it was a solid color. The rosewood top is awesome though!


There were whole threads dedicated to v2.0 and higher powered amps with more inputs.

This thread shows some of the thoughts...*Link*
(see post/thread for more info)



> Amplifiers
> - Empower 2 wireless: $599
> - Empower 2: $499
> - X-Amp (Power amp) : $299
> ...


Since the Gizmo v1.0 original or v1.0 mod didn't sell that well, I don't think we'll see another version soon (unfortunately).

Mike


----------



## Ray3 (Feb 4, 2008)

Just a quick reminder - we announced several months ago that the Gizmo is being discontinued and we would be selling off the remaining. Great suggestions above, but unfortunately.....


----------

